# ( هل تعرف صلاة يعبيص ؟ )



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

صلاة يعبيص ( هل تعرف صلاة يعبيص ؟ )

هل تعرف صلاة يعبيص؟؟؟

يعبيص هو معلم فى الناموس Doctor in law وانة انسان تقى ،

من اجل هذا غالبا ما دعيت المدينة التى كان يسكنها باسمة
(1اخ 2 :55)


وتعتبر صلاة يعبيص الواردة فى (1اخ10:4)

من الصلوات الفريدة ، فالصلاة باستجابتها لم تحتل اكثر من
اية واحدة.....

ليتك تباركنى،،
وتوسع تخومى،،
وتكون يدك معى،،
وتحفظنى من الشر حتى لا يتعبنى،،،

فاتاة اللة بما سأل(1اخ10:4)

ليتك تباركنى:


التعرف على أنواع البركات المذكورة في الكتاب المقدس وكيف يمكننى أن أستوعب البركات التى يريد الله أن يبارك حياتى بها .

توسع تخومى:

لطرق التى يوسع بها الله تخومى، وينمى مجال خدمتى للملكوت، وما هى التحديات التى تواجه المؤمن عندما يدخل في تخوم أوسع .


يدك معى:

كيف يخرج المؤمن من دائرة الراحة لتحقيق إنجازات الله عن طريق إختبار قوة الله في حياته .


تحفظنى من الشر:

وعندما تكون بركة الله ظاهرة في حياة المؤمن ، فإنه سيواجه بتجارب ومعطلات. ولكن الصلاة هي السلاح ضد كل هجمات إبليس


مقدمه


قد يبدو اسم " يعبيص " إسماً غريباً غير مألوف ، وقد جاء فى وسط أسماء يمر بها الكثيرون فى سفر الأخبار الأول ، دون أن يعيروها أدنى اهتمام ،

ولايقل الاسم غرابة إذا ذكرنا أنه على الأغلب يعنى " حزين "

ولا نظن أن الكثيرين من الآباء أو الأمهات
يرغبون فى أن يلصق الحزن بقصة أو اسم أولادهم
طالما هم على هذه الأرض يعيشون ،

... لكن هذا الاسم مع ذلك كسب شهرته الخالدة فى التاريخ ،

والآيتان اللتان تتحدثان عن قصته ، هما أشبه بالعبارات المركزة التى تكتب على نصب الأبطال والعظماء ،
وتتحدث عن أهم الخلال أو الصفات للشخصية التى تنام فى قبرها وسط الكثيرين من الهاجعين فى قبورهم ..


وفى الحقيقة أن قصة الرجل فى موضعها بين الأسماء الكثيرة المحيطة بها أشبه بالواحة فى قلب الصحراء ،
أو بالنبع الجارى فى الأرض اليابسة !! ... وموطن الجمال فى القصة أنه الرجل الذى عاش فى ظروف قاسية ، كان يمكن أن تضيعه أو تقهره ، لكن نبع الحزن الذى قاض فى
حياته ، ارتقى به إلى حياة أسمى وأشرف ، إذ كان أشرف من إخوته ،

بل لقد اشتهرالرجل بأنه رجل صلاة ، وقد كشفت الصلاة عن معدنه النفيس ، وتحولت فى قلب العصور والأجيال ، نموذجاً يتعلم منه الناس كيف يصلون ، وينتظرون أن يسمع اللّه صلاتهم !!


يعبيص وصلاته


كان يعبيص الإنسان الذى اشتهر بصلاته ،

ونحن لا نعلم

متى وكيف صلى هذه الصلاة ،

ولكننا لا نتصور أنها مجرد الكلمات التى قالها مرة واحدة أمام اللّه ، بل هى خلاصة فكره ، ورغبة قلبه ، ومن المعتقد أنها كانت لغة جهاده المستمر مع اللّه ،

ويبدو أنها كانت دستوره الدائم أمام القدير ، .. أو كانت فى لغة أخرى ، نوعاً
من الصراع الذى تصارع به مع اللّه كجده الكبير الذى صلاح :

" لا أطلقك إن لم تباركنى!! .. " تك 32 : 26 "

ولقد أضحت هذه الصلاة نموذجاً لصلاة ملايين الناس فى كل الأجيال والعصور ،

فما أكثر ما تسمعها فى سياق صلوات المؤمنين ،

وماأكثر ما يتمسك بها الكثيرون فى ترتيبها المنسق أمام اللّه ، !! ..

ولعل دراستها لاتفيد حياتنا فحسب ، بل تساعدنا على أن نتعلم كيف لا نكرر الكلام باطلا ، ولذا يحسن درسها من الوجوه التالية :


على أن إله يعبيص لم يكن من هذا النوع المجهول والذى لا تعرف طبيعته وهويته

، وما قد يرضيه أو يغضبه أو يقع موقع التقدير عنده ، بل كان إلهاً معروفاً ،

اختبره أجداده وآباؤه ، وأدركوا كيف يتجهون إليه وينتظرون شخصه ،

ولعل يعبيص درس
تاريخ شعبه فى علاقته مع اللّه ، ولعله صاح مرات كثيرة إلى إله إبراهيم وإسحق

ويعقوب وموسى وغيرهم ، ممن سبقوه أو جاءوا قبله ، ... وسار يعبيص على هدى هذا

التاريخ وهو يصلى إلى اللّه .


صلاة التسليم


"ليتك " . جاءت هذه الكلمة فى مطلع صلاته ، وهى لغة الرجاء
الواثق فى اللّه ، ...

كانت صلاة يعبيص ، فى اتجاهها إلى اللّه محددة ، ومسلمة فى
الوقت عينه ، ...

كان يعبيص يصلى صلاة واضحة الغرض والهدف ، فهو لا يلقى كلاماً مكرراً مبعثراً باطلا ،

بل كانت صلاته
كالرسم الهندسى الدقيق، أو الصورة التى يبدعها فنان عظيم ، وهى الصلاة التى تتفق
تماماً مع قول السيد المسيح فى العظة على الجبل :

" وحينما تصلون لا تكرروا
الكلام باطلا كالأمم ، فإنهم يظنون أنه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم . فلا تتشبهوا بهم
. لأن أباكم يعلم ما تتحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه "
( مت 6 : 7 و 8 )



منقول
​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

:sami73:

موضوع رائع
يعطيك العافيه

المسيح ينور طريقكُ​


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات جديدة شكرا لك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررررسى ليك على المعلومات 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## maroo maroo (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررررررسى ليك 
لما بقعد اتامل فيها بطلع ببركة كبيرة 
رررررربنا يبااااااركك


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مرور رائع جدا

شكرا الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

صوت الرب قال:


> معلومات جديدة شكرا لك


مرور رائع جدا

شكرا الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميررررررسى ليك على المعلومات
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


مرور رائع جدا

شكرا الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

maroo maroo قال:


> ميررررررررسى ليك
> لما بقعد اتامل فيها بطلع ببركة كبيرة
> رررررربنا يبااااااركك


مرور رائع جدا

شكرا الرب يباركك​​


----------

